# Café Haiti - Miraflores, Lima, Peru



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

While there are many cafés in Lima, perhaps none is as emblematic as the Café Haiti, which first opened its doors on February 23, 1962.

Overlooking the main park in Miraflores, the Café Haiti has welcomed politicians, writers, artists, tourists, and local residents who have been flocking

there for almost half a century in search of quality coffee and good food and drinks, served in a welcoming atmosphere.

&#8230;

More...


----------

